# What kind of color female...



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

...should I breed with Spiridion? (After he's gotten rid of his pesky parasites, which I think he almost has.)
Okay, I have taken this into mind. Before I breed Hattie and Peanut, I want to get some experience before hand, just in case I mess up. 
I know that you don't generally breed pet store bettas, but I am thinking about it... I'm not really sure. I do want experience, though. I would buy another pair from my breeder, but he told me he won't be getting any more bettas this year. I hope I don't come across as irresponsible, because I CAN afford all of the things you need for breeding, and I've been going over how to breed them for quite a while now. But I know that people on the forum have bred their pet store bettas before, so why can't I?
Well, anyway, back to the point- if I were to get a female for Spiri (which I most likely will :twisted::twisted::twisted What color should she be? Other than cellophane- Spiridion has been the only cellophane betta I've ever seen at my Petsmart, not the mention the only marble and the only plakat! The chances of my Petsmart getting in a cellophane female are probably around 1 million to 1. I'll be aiming for a PK female, which I probably won't find... but... which color to match him?

































Sorry for the long post everyone... I just can't decide what to do.


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

I understand your point for breeding petstore betta, but I look at it as breeding a dog from the pound. There is nothing wrong with it, but most people wouldn't want to own a puppy from mutts. 

I would say go for breeding Hattie and Peanut, because you can "mess up" on any spawn, some fish spawn easier than others. I know my imports that cost an arm and a leg went right into spawning, and the fry are great, but my Copper HMPK pair is going to take some time, I can already tell. 

I am in love with Spiri, he is stunning! Sometimes you luck out with a good petstore find like that 
Maybe another marble, Sorry, I don't really know on this one


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Alright, thanks for your advice.  I'm not sure though.. I just want some experience beforehand. Now that you've told me, I know that spawns can mess up anyway. But... you know it just feels good to have some experience before you do something?
And getting a female really depends if I find the right one, which will be hard.... I can't figure out the right color, either!
Thank you


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Hey there, I find that a lot of petstore females turn out to be plakat anyways, does your walmart sell females? mine does and they always get the cellophane ones. Perhaps you can try there. I just bought a breeding pair from walmart actually my females from there are the ALWAYS healthy and strong compared to the petstores I have bought them at. I think it is the individual containers rather than a big uncleaan tank of females always fighting because overstocked (I don't agree with the walmart containers by the way, I think they should each at least have bowls not cups) 

Anyways I would say if you can't find a matching female it may not matter because I have heard pet store bettas will throw out a lot of colors anyways even when the pair match because they are just randomly bred rather than for a specific look. I would say if you don't want a certain color to take over then maybe not a red or blue girl. I have read the red is normally the dominant color type when breeding. (I could be wrong) I could only find limited betta genetics articles online :-(

I was told my an experienced breeder to not start out with an expensive pair just in case something goes wrong...but I dunno really :-D as long as you can find homes for your babies I don't see teh problem with breeding the petstore ones


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

My Walmart doesn't sell bettas... but I'll be looking around in different stores, believe me.  
Yeah, I won't get a red or blue girl- I'm aiming mostly for more cellophanes (I know some of them won't be!)


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

aww darn, I was gonna say they normally have good little females. Well good luck with your search :-D


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks... I hope I find the right girl!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I think either a green or red marble would go good with him.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

That's what I was thinking. I've never seen a marble girl in the pet stores, let alone a marble betta (I got lucky with Spiri.) I'm trying to think of just solid colors that would go with him... I saw a red orchid girl at the pet store the other day... that would be interesting...


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, red would be nice. You would probably get mainly reds since I hear that red is a more dominant color.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

If I could find a green/blue girl that would be even better. I'm not fond of reds, but as long as I get some cellophane in there... I'm good.
A green/blue girl would be even better, or a white or pale girl.
I've just realized how hard this is gonna be XD


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd try and find a Cellophane girl or Cambodian girl... I wish I could lend you my little red dragon girlie.  

I know people are against breeding pet store bettas, and I can totally see why. But IMO it's OK as long as you know both parents are healthy and you are responsible... Like Sweet n spicy said about breeding a pound dog.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep, I agree. I hope I don't come across as irresponsible, but I do believe I know what I'm doing, and I can afford the set up and everything for breeding (not to mention the new girl!)
Thanks guys.


----------

